# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > گفتگو: گذاشتن پلاگین Tapatalk برای سهولت نمایش انجمن در گجت های اندرویدی

## asadi3077

چرا  از پلاگین Tapatalk برای سهولت نمایش انجمن در گجت های اندرویدی استفاده نمیکنید؟
قطعا کاریران بسیار زیادی در وب هستند که از گجت های اندرویدی استفاده میکنند
ولی متاسفانه به علت عدم استفاده از پلاگین Tapatalk در انجمن، کاربران مجبور به استفاده از کامپیوتر ها هستند.
من از مدیران این انجمن تقاضا میکنم از این پلاگین استفاده کنند تا کاربران براحتی از سایت بازدید نمایند.

----------


## asadi3077

من موندم که این پلاگین که نه هزینه ای داره و نه از نظر امنیتی به سایت صدمه  میزنه رو چرا مسئولین سایت این پلاگین رو اضافه نمیکنن؟
تازه سایت از نظر کیفیتی هم هیچ افتی نمیکنه

----------


## asadi3077

Tapatalk یه اپلیکیشن خیلی معتبره
افزودن پلاگینش نه به امنیت سایت ضربه میزنه نه به ترفیک و پهنای باندش
سایت های معروف جهان هستند که از این پلاگین استفاده میکنند
مثل forum.xda-developers.com
چرا راه دور بریم and-roid.ir و forum.p30world.com هم دارن از این پلاگین اسفاده میکنند
من موندم که چرا شما برای پیشرفت این سایت نمیخواید قدمی بردارید؟

----------


## silverfox

منم اتفاقا تو همین فکر بودم که یه همچین پیشنهادی بدم به نظر منم خیلی می تونه مفید باشه

----------


## FastCode

Message ای که برای سیستم های بدون Tap a Talk میده واقعاً روی اعصاب ه.

----------


## #target

من ی تاپیک دیگه باز کرده بودم. معمولا انجمن های vBulletin با موبایل باز میکنم بصورت موبایلی و سبک میان ولی برنامه نویس اینطور نیست !

----------


## Arashdn

> Message ای که برای سیستم های بدون Tap a Talk میده واقعاً روی اعصاب ه.


 میشه تپاتاک رو اضافه کرد ولی مسیجش رو نزاشت ....

واقعا تپاتاک برای دسترسی از طریق گوشی خیلی عالیه ...
منم موافقم ...

----------


## mosi4224

سلام خدمت مدیران محترم
با توجه به تعداد فروم هایی که اکثر کاربران ار آنها فعالیت میکنند و دنبال کردن مطالب مورد نظرشان و کمبود وقت این برنامه ها ایجاد شدن.
از مزیتهای اصلی آنها ارتباط همیشگی و آسان کاربرا با فروم هست که میتواند گامی در جهت غنای بیشتر انجمنها باشد.
من به شخصه با انجمنهای دیگه که از این پلاگین استفاده میکنن بسیار بیشتر از این انجمن در ارتباط هستم با اینکه از بسیار از مطالب این فروم استفاده کرده و میکنم.
من به نوبه خودم از شما مدیران محترم تقاضا دارم نسبت به نصب این پلاگین در جهت دسترسی آسانتر و همیشگی اعضا اقدامات لازم را مبذول نمایید.

----------


## Amirpooyan

منم امیدوارم این پلاگین تو این فروم نصب بشه، چون کار کردن با Tapatalk از روی گوشی و تبلت خیلی از راحت تر هست.

----------


## bsflasher

6 ماهه پیش ما هم این خواهش رو کردیم ولی کسی جواب نداد!

----------


## linuxmount

واقعا چرا کار به این راحتی در عرض 3 دقیقه نصب میشه ؟

http://www.tapatalk.com/files/plugin...vb40_4_4_0.zip

http://www.tapatalk.com/activate_tap...ugin=vbulletin

----------

